# mpg123



## clark (Jan 22, 2001)

Anyone got mpg123 running?


----------



## monty (Feb 13, 2001)

nope.

I can't even get it to do a generic build. it doesn't use the standard ./configure so apples config.guess is useless.

If anyone gets it working I'd love to hear about it. This is one of the few unix things i've tried that failed to compile. The other was gcc.

peter


----------



## clark (Feb 13, 2001)

No, that generic make is useless. I tried to complie mpg321, a simualar app. But I was missing a lib that I didnt found =(


----------



## monty (Feb 14, 2001)

where did you get mpg321. I wouldn't mind giving it a try

peter


----------



## clark (Feb 15, 2001)

I found mpg321 at freshmeat, here is the URL:
http://freshmeat.net/projects/mpg321/
I got error on compiling with smpeg library, dont know were to get that one, couldnt find it on freshmeat.


----------

